

Extreme Networks runs "sweepstakes" competition to help "rebrand" company - jeremyjarvis
http://www.voteextreme.com

======
jeremyjarvis
I wonder what else they might need help deciding... Who should be the next
CEO? What shall we have for lunch tomorrow? How clueless should we present
ourselves online?

